# Abandoned warehouse/restuarant WILKES BARRE PA.



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

So I found an abandoned building in Wilkes Barre I wanna get into. I haven't been in it yet. I walked by it and saw all the boarded up shit. So I walked around back and saw more boards. Then my squatter senses kicked in. LOOK IN THE BUSHES. So I tossed the shit ass looking bushes aside and there was the opening. The bushes had to have covered at least 6 windows, and I picked the one with the opening. Like what the fuck man. But anyway, if anybody wants to go explore this shit, let me know. I'm camping in the woods at the moment, so I have no use for it yet. I have an 8 inch knife that my friend has. Don't know if I'll get it back or not, but he loaned me his little gerber and some other stuff as collateral.
But yeah, hit me up if you wanna check this place out. I can bring cold water. The only thing is, I can't recommend any dealers unless you wanna go all the way to NYC. Don't personally do heroine, crack, or any kind of drugs. Hope I can be of some help for everybody.

Oh, one last thing. Its probably been stripped to fuck, but I have a feeling there's something either left in there by a homebum or not taken out like stainless steel. Junkyard is like 3 miles away, so if we can employ a rubber tramp, that's awesome


----------



## crazy john (Jul 21, 2011)

if i can get over there, i dlove to check i tout. ill let you know if i can find a ride.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 21, 2011)

Isn't the internet a great thing? Where else can people like us stay in touch?


----------



## Murf (Aug 26, 2011)

I know exactly where your talking about. Watch going in at night time.


----------

